

 Launching Crashlytics for Android Studio - mdr25
http://www.crashlytics.com/blog/launching-crashlytics-for-android-studio/

======
suhailpatel
I've been using Crashlytics to monitor an Android app I released very
recently. The service and integration are both flawless. It's incredibly easy
and intuitive to set up and the staff are very friendly when I had a few
queries. I actually got recommended the service by another happy user.

My only concern is about how they will make money. They have an Enterprise
version with more interesting features but haven't seen any pricing info.

~~~
elvisloops
They are owned by Twitter. It's basically a spyware approach - Twitter wants
to be able to track users across apps, but there are no cookies or tracking
pixels in the mobile app ecosystem.

Instead, they get developers to bundle this SDK into their apps, which
subsequently reports back to Twitter, enabling Twitter to track users across
the app ecosystem.

I think you're correct to be concerned about how they make money, because the
answer is unfortunately by spying on your users.

~~~
tadfisher
Do you have any proof of this claim or is this conjecture?

------
ddorian43
So this service is free for everyone thanks to twitter ? What could they gain
?

~~~
trevoro
The rumour circulating around is that they have the ability to detect which
other applications are running or installed on a mobile device. Certainly for
applications that have this service installed, they could correlate the owner
of the device to an ID. That might help with targeting ads, but it's just a
theory.

------
kozikow
How does it compare to Bugsense or Crittercism?

